# Way To Stop MacBook From Hibernating When Closing Screen?



## AJones (Mar 17, 2007)

I use an external keyboard, mouse, and screen when I am at home and I was wondering if there is a way to stop the MacBook Pro from hibernating when I close the screen, it would just make everything a lot easier to organize.

Thank You for the help in advance.


----------



## simbalala (Mar 17, 2007)

It should wake up after it's closed if you tap a key on the external keyboard. That's the normal operation


----------



## AJones (Mar 17, 2007)

well i want it to not start, i want to be able to close the screen but still be able to use my external monitor, mouse and keyboard.


----------



## simbalala (Mar 17, 2007)

You can.

I have the same setup on a Powerbook. If I close the lid the PB goes to sleep but when I tap a key on the external keyboard it wakes up again with the lid still closed.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 18, 2007)

'lid closed' operation used to only be a feature on the 'pro' line of notebooks, like, the iBook couldn't do it, due to cooling problems.

not sure if this is carried over to macbook/MBP...


----------



## fryke (Mar 18, 2007)

Nono, the MacBooks don't have this limitation. BUT if you close the lid, it goes to sleep. So you'll have to wake it up again using the external keyboard (as has been mentioned). Normal "PowerBook-style" behaviour.


----------

